# Favorite Fast Food Restaurant?



## BigPhi84 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you could only eat from one fast food restaurant for the rest of your life, which would it be?



Me, I'd probably pick Zaxby's, although Chik-fil-A would be a close second. In fact, I think I'm gonna go to Zaxby's right now!


----------



## sk3ks1s (Aug 12, 2011)

We don't have a hell of a lot of selection here in Newfoundland. But I'd probably pick Booster Juice. Not 'cause I'm a health nut or nothin'. But my fuck, are they ever some tasty.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 12, 2011)

What counts as fast food? There's a place near me called Yaki's that does teriyaki bowls, disgustingly good deep-fried cheese-covered hotdogs, and badass burgers and sandwiches, but I only think they have two or three locations. Definitely not corporate.

Yaki's the Original Teriyaki Bowl - Burbank - Burbank, CA


----------



## espman (Aug 12, 2011)

Arby's, curly fries for the win!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 12, 2011)

espman said:


> Arby's, curly fries for the win!






LOL. One of my favorite childhood jokes from The Simpsons.



I like the Medium Arby's Roast Beef Combo with potato cakes and extra Arby Sauce.


----------



## Michael T (Aug 12, 2011)

Rally's (aka "Checkers" further south) American double melts, spicy fries, cheese dogs, chili Cheese Fries. Well I'm officially hungry. Damn it.


----------



## MastrXploder (Aug 12, 2011)

Taco fuckin bell


----------



## WickedSymphony (Aug 12, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> What counts as fast food? There's a place near me called Yaki's that does teriyaki bowls, disgustingly good deep-fried cheese-covered hotdogs, and badass burgers and sandwiches, but I only think they have two or three locations. Definitely not corporate.
> 
> Yaki's the Original Teriyaki Bowl - Burbank - Burbank, CA



You're from So Cal and you didn't pick In-N-Out?! Shame on you!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 13, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> You're from So Cal and you didn't pick In-N-Out?! Shame on you!


I thought about it, and they just don't have enough variety for me to want to eat there every day for the rest of my life. As much as I love double doubles and chocolate shakes, In-N-Out doesn't do bacon and avocado or put teriyaki sauce and thousand islands dressing in a little thing to dip deep fried hotdogs in. 

On the subject of hotdogs, Oki Dog is awesome. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/122235-oki-dog-horror.html


----------



## AChRush1349 (Aug 13, 2011)

Five guys. For the win.


----------



## Aaron (Aug 13, 2011)

JACK IN THE BOX!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 14, 2011)

We've only got the run-of-the-mill crap like KFC, MacDonald's, Burger King.....if I had to live off one of those for the rest of my life I expect I would chew off both my arms as an acceptable substitute.

Or perhaps choose KFC as the lesser of the evils.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 14, 2011)

There's no fast-food Fish 'n Chips places over there?


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 14, 2011)

If you're from Tx. you know Whataburger is the best EVER!!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 14, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> There's no fast-food Fish 'n Chips places over there?



A couple but man, you can get really bored of fish and chips, even award-winning ones


----------



## WickedSymphony (Aug 15, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> I thought about it, and they just don't have enough variety for me to want to eat there every day for the rest of my life. As much as I love double doubles and chocolate shakes, In-N-Out doesn't do bacon and avocado or put teriyaki sauce and thousand islands dressing in a little thing to dip deep fried hotdogs in.
> [/url]



You can get dressing on the side if you ask for it 

But I guess you're right about variety, in which case The Habit does all the things you mentioned (except deep fried hot dogs  ). I actually like their fries better than In-N-Out's as well.

This thread is making me want to eat bad, haha.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 15, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> You can get dressing on the side if you ask for it
> 
> But I guess you're right about variety, in which case The Habit does all the things you mentioned (except deep fried hot dogs  ). I actually like their fries better than In-N-Out's as well.
> 
> This thread is making me want to eat bad, haha.



The Habit is great, but I wish that they had a few more things on the menu. It seems like there are three items: burgers, sandwiches, and salads, and the variation on each item isn't enough to really get out of your comfort zone. In-N-Out is sort of the same way, although I think that I could eat an In-N-Out burger more times in a row than I could a Habit burger.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 15, 2011)

Having visited California last summer, I'll have to go with In-N-Out Burger.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Aug 15, 2011)

Carl's Jr western burger. When the hell is someone going to open a Carl's closer than a 40 minute drive from my house?


----------



## WickedSymphony (Aug 16, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> The Habit is great, but I wish that they had a few more things on the menu. It seems like there are three items: burgers, sandwiches, and salads, and the variation on each item isn't enough to really get out of your comfort zone. In-N-Out is sort of the same way, although I think that I could eat an In-N-Out burger more times in a row than I could a Habit burger.



Idunno, I guess it's just for me when I think of fast food places I think burgers and those 2 always hit the spot. So if I could only pick one it would most likely be one of those two because even though they're basic burger joints, they're miles ahead of large chain fast food places in terms of quality and taste.

Though with that said I would miss the fuck out of my late night Kogi truck runs  ... Black Jack Quesadillas


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 17, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> Idunno, I guess it's just for me when I think of fast food places I think burgers and those 2 always hit the spot. So if I could only pick one it would most likely be one of those two because even though they're basic burger joints, they're miles ahead of large chain fast food places in terms of quality and taste.



That's true, they definitely have their product figured out. I'd rather have one burger from In-N-Out for the rest of my days than the entire combined menus of McDonalds, Carl's Jr., Burger King, Quick (for all you Euro folk out there ), and Taco Bell to choose from.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 17, 2011)

Subway is my chioce of the big chainers. At least I can get my veggies while stuffing my face with steak, chicken, and meatballs. I'll leave the cold cuts to Jarod.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Aug 17, 2011)

Villa Pizza, Subway, or McDonalds. I'm addicted to their McFlurries.


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 17, 2011)

whataburger or mcdonalds. dont make me choose :|


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 17, 2011)

*double post*


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 17, 2011)

i like the checkers mushroom and swiss


----------



## Bearlove (Oct 1, 2011)

I dont think america has it but its portugese style flame grilled chicken from Nando's. Its like a woman to me i get all emotional when its not around. Omg just thinking of peri-peri coated chips and hot peri chicken backribs get my mouth wet .


----------



## AySay (Oct 13, 2011)

I am too much conscious about my grammar.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 13, 2011)

Chipotle... They're fast enough.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 13, 2011)

Amos said:


> Fast food and junk food both are harmful for the health. I hate fast food and junk food. I only use home made food because I am too much conscious about my heath.


 
Then why the hell did you post in a thread about fast food? Just to be a self righteous prick? Live a little. And let live a little while you're at it.


----------



## stevo1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Taco bell is king.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 13, 2011)

I think Burger King because I'm vegetarian and they're the only ones around here who have a decent vegetarian burger


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 13, 2011)

Five Guys or Boardwalk Burgers here


----------



## MetalGravy (Oct 13, 2011)

Currently, I pretty much only eat at Subway. So, yeah. Subway.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 13, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Chipotle... They're fast enough.


And filling enough, and tasty enough.


----------



## Sephael (Oct 14, 2011)

White Castle, I love me some double bacon jalapeno sliders.


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 14, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> There's no fast-food Fish 'n Chips places over there?



There's plenty of them but the problem is that in the UK we don't have Taco Bell and for some absurd reason Mexican food barely exists here which makes me very very sad.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 14, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> Five Guys or Boardwalk Burgers here



Wow, Five Guys has spread all the way down there already? That business is like wildfire! (Folks in my area still think of them as 'local', since they started nearby.)

Though they don't exist here, after visiting one twice while I was in California last summer, my new favorite is In N Out Burger. Surprisingly good burgers/fries, lots of great little extra touches, and (*gasp*) friendly service!

For stuff I actually have access to around here, it's a tough call as I usually don't feel like I have the belly for most of our options. Five Guys, for instance, I like a lot, but I can only ever get halfway through the meal before I'm spent. Same thing with Chipotle, who's burritos appear larger than my head. Sonic (hard to find 'round here, but not impossible) is cool 'cause they let me have a shot of vanilla in my root beer. (If you have not tried this, go do it NOW! I'll wait...........)

In other words: I can't decide.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 14, 2011)

Sephael said:


> White Castle, I love me some double bacon jalapeno sliders.


White Castle kicks some serious ass!! (a while after eating some this becomes quite literal as well )

It's also become a silly 'tradition' of sorts for my folks and I to eat white castle on easter.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 17, 2011)

All we have here are Burger King, McDonalds, KFC, Subway, Julia's and New York Pizza. I much prefer my local cheap pizzeria, but if I had to choose, Burger King over any of those others any day of the week.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 17, 2011)

Before I went vegan, it used to be KFC, Carl's Jr or In-N-Out (mostly for the shakes)

Now it's this 
San Diego Vegan and Vegetarian Restaurant | Evolution Fast Food


----------



## Lagtastic (Oct 17, 2011)

No love for Wendy's??? Spicy Chicken FTW.

When I'm drunk it's Jack in the Box.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 18, 2011)

wendy's is awesome, and their value menu has craved a lot of my low budget fast food eating

love me some arbys

for burgers though, its gotta be burger king

but also, mcdonnals makes me want to vomit blood and feces
it is the decaying ass meat of all fast food joints


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 18, 2011)

All_¥our_Bass;2703592 said:


> And filling enough, and tasty enough.


 
Yea... Whenever I eat Chipotle for lunch I pretty much have to shut it down for the rest of the day. If I eat anything else I'll more than likely burst...


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Checkers and Sonic. Period.


----------



## Mechanix11 (Oct 18, 2011)

Carl's Jr and Jack In The Box


----------



## Opeth666 (Oct 18, 2011)

Whataburger fucking sucks... BullChicks FTMFW!!!!!!!


----------



## XEN (Oct 18, 2011)

The food gets to the table fast so I'm counting it: Panera Bread
I lurrv Panera!!!!


----------



## The Munk (Oct 18, 2011)

Togo's. Large hot #9= food coma.


----------



## Kairos (Oct 18, 2011)

Panera or Five Guys.


Haven't had anything like McDonalds or Wendys in over two years. Feels good.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 18, 2011)

urklvt said:


> The food gets to the table fast so I'm counting it: Panera Bread
> I lurrv Panera!!!!



panera's broccoli cheddar in a bread bowl =


----------



## XEN (Oct 18, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> panera's broccoli cheddar in a bread bowl =


Damn friggin' cheese allergy...
I'd try it but I'd be off of work for the next 3-4 days.
My wife loves that one and the baked potato soup.

For most of their sammiches if you take off the cheese they're still pretty amazing.


----------

